# Fromm salmon a la veg



## Ladyred1366 (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone else feed there dog this? What are your thoughts on it? Lulu is 8 months old and is 7 pounds. She get 2tbls 3 times a day. She's active but sleeps equallyas much. So what do you think too much food or to little? She's not over weight but I don't think she should get any bigger. She also doesn't get treats and she seems not to like any of the things I have tired.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

My dog was two years of age last month. I originally was feeding her that as her primary food when I started her on it at about nine or ten months of age, then shortly thereafter switched to Stella and Chew's freeze dried raw as her primary food and Fromms as treats or as an occasional breakfast. 

I have tried many of the Fromm four star varieties, with varying success. My dog's favorite of the Fromm's BY FAR is their grain free pork and peas variety. She tends to not like the varieties of Fromm four star that have fish in them. She would not touch the grain free salmon tunalini (though I have read many dogs are big fans of it), also did not like the salmon a la veg, and she only half heartedly eats the grain free surf and turf when added to her treat ball as treats. 

You mentioned weight. I would not worry about it unless your vet thinks your dog is overweight. What will be will be, size wise. My dog stopped growing late, I would think she was about eighteen or nineteen months before she became her full size. My past dogs (small breeds but not toy size breeds) stopped growing much sooner. Lily is eight and a half pounds (and could stand to lose a little weight). 

For training treats I use boiled chicken breast, the coconut and pumpkin organic training treats that are tiny and star shaped (forget the company), and Stella and Chewy's treats. 

I also give my dog an occasional green bean, a little bit of plain yogurt once a week, a little bit of boiled egg, a little bit of apple, and at times cook one of the recipes from Just Food for Dogs site (the lamb or turkey options).


Linda


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I fed Chrissy and Snuggles Fromm White Fish and Potato and they both loved it and did well on it. However, Chrissy now has Pancreatitis and they both eat Solid Gold Blendz since it has less crude fat and protein as per the Dr.'s recommendation. Snuggles will be going back in the Fromm White Fish and Potato since I noticed that she has lost a bit of weight. That variety also contains the least amount of Protein and Crude fat.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use the chicken ala veg. Haven't tried to salmon one yet.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ladyred1366 said:


> Does anyone else feed there dog this? What are your thoughts on it? Lulu is 8 months old and is 7 pounds. She get 2tbls 3 times a day. She's active but sleeps equallyas much. So what do you think too much food or to little? She's not over weight but I don't think she should get any bigger. She also doesn't get treats and she seems not to like any of the things I have tired.


 
Fromm is a superb company that puts out a great product. I love all their four star formulas and if I wouldn't be able to feed the four star I would try the gold. I always rotated the formulas when my boys were on them, I never stuck with just one.

When my dogs were growing (under a year) I didn't really worry about them over eatting too much. Saying that, I think they were both very active-and I more or less loosely followed the bags instructions in accordance with how to feed them. Once they turned a year old, I started watching it more closely.

Tucker is 5.5 lb and on home cooking now but with kibble he would eat 1/4 cup twice a day. He's almost three.

Rocky is 6.5 lb and on specialized kibble due to some issues. Rocky eats 1/4 cup twice a day. I have found that the 1/4 cup twice a day may need to be adjusted slightly on different foods, but overall it has remained at that.

Editing to add:

I always bought the smallest bags available which are about 4 or 5 lb. If you buy too big of a bag the food goes bad before you're done. You probably don't want to use anything past 6-8 weeks.


----------

